# This One Is Going To Be Really Nice ....



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

My latest Citizen Navihawk, all the way from the Philippines



and a lovely inlay in the caseback:



it's dead as a dodo, but I don't think that will be a problem.

This is another of Citizens associations with Aerobatic Display Teams - this time with the team from the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (or 11 Squadron)

The sellers photos were good, but I paid a fair wack for this and until it arrived I was a bit worried it might turn out on the wrong side of good enough.

As it is, its in great condition with a lovely deep blue bezel and a crisp white dial that really picks up the colours.

The only downside - I'm not convinced the main hands are original (or correct) but they look good. This is a pretty rare bird afterall.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Alan,

Thats quite an impressive watch, a bit too busy for me but very nice. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Never seen one of these before, very interesting. Can't wait to see it when it's fully operational.

David


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here we go, back from the Citizen Service centre:





I'd say this was a pretty rare variant of the Navihawk range.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats a lot of watch. Love the back. :thumbup:


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

Sir alan, great watch, really like it. Could you tell me how much citizen wanted to put it right?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Citizen UK Service Center charge a very reasonable Â£67 for a full service (and return postage) on the C300 based watches. Whether they actually service / repair the movement, or simply swap it out i'm not sure. I suspect the latter.

I've had 3 done now.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

not too bad then, providing you can get the watches cheap enough.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not usually one for busy watches, but that one really does rock.

:yes:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I fitted a new bracelet today (it deserved it) and couldn't resist a few more shots:









and I wore it all morning:



I think if I had to save a handful of my watches, this would be one of them.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like it a lot all the best woody77.


----------

